# Need help Id'ing a few plants.



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright, i have forgotten the names of these few plants.

All help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

This plant has real thin leaves, some sort of Rotala?










Bad picture i know, but i am questioning the plant with the round/oval shaped leaves. Big tangled mess. ( leaf at the bottom right of the picture, is that penny wort? )










And then here i am questioning the stuff that is kind of dark green and going left and right.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

1st pic is some kind of Rotala; can't say which. Someone with more of a Rotala collection can probably shed some light on it.

Bottom-right corner of the 2nd pic is indeed a pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala, probably). The rest of the pic... can't say with any certainty; it's too washed out. At a guess, maybe Micranthemum umbrosum? It could also be a Bacopa or Lindernia (or any of a handful of other plants), but it's too hard to tell without a clearer photo and a better sense of scale.

3rd pic is probably anacharis (Egeria densa) but might also be Elodea canadensis. If I had to pick, I'd put my money on the former. I don't see toothed edges, so it's not Hydrilla


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

#1 looks like _Rotala nanjenshan_.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help, i'll remove a few stems of each plant and get a picture of them on a counter. Help ya guys out. 



Thank you again.


----------

